# Monks of New Skete books?



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm doing a lot of research right now in preparation for getting my first GSD puppy later this year. I've read both good & bad things about the books by the Monks of New Skete. Before I grab them off Amazon, I was just wondering what the folks here think of their books?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I like them for basic knowledge. Some of the methods are old school, like alpha rolling the dog (not necessary). How to be your dog's best friend is better (IMO) than the puppy book.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm with Jenn- there is lots of info out there. Why not try the library before putting alot of money into the different books? Then just by the ones that click with you.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I got GSD for dummies thought it was informative


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The dummies book is good too. I bought it as a gag gift for my husband when Luther was a pup (Luther was so not our previous dog!) but I read it and actually lent it out to friends who had new puppies.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

IMO there are much better books out there for new puppy owners.

One you can get for free is "Before You Get Your Puppy" by Ian Dunbar. This website is offering an electronic copy of the book for free:
http://www.siriuspup.com/beforebook.html

If you like it, he also has a book called "After You Get Your Puppy."


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I liked "How to teach new dog old tricks" by Ian Dunbar.
It's very informative and has some humor in it. It's all positive reinforcement.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My favorites:
(These are several years old)
sheila Booth Purely Positive Training: Companion to Competition
Bill Campbell The New Better Behavior for Dogs

Pat Miller has several out on positive training


What I look for is a positive approach. If a book recommends alpha rolls, nose grabs, choke collars - then they're off my list.

I have both Monk's books. They were pretty revolutionary in some respects but that was long long ago.


----------



## twilitewulf (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the recommendations. I've read 2 of the Dog Whisperer books, which were very good but were really more about dog psychology than training, so now I'm looking for a good resource for positive training - like middleofnowhere said, no alpha rolls, choke collars, etc. I didn't realize the Monks of New Skete books were older and/or out-dated, I will definitely look into some of the other recommendations here.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

try http://www.dogwise.com for a wide selection


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

I can add two books, the Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson and published in 1996, and a new book by Patricia McConnell, Tales of two species, essays on loving and living with dogs copyright 2009. If you liked How to be your dog's best friend by the Monks of New Skete you might like the Culture Clash book. Lots of nuts and bolts of training info from a behaviorist view. I actually liked the Tales of 2 species better, it was more what I expected from the Culture Clash, tales and philosophy about the dog-human connection. I found it thoughtful and thought provoking and more respectful of the dog as a being. I found the Culture Clash a little old hat, though I'm sure if I'd gotten hold of it in 1996 I would have been more impressed. But even with more than ten years under its belt the Culture Clash's last section on obedience training is worth the read, though I wasn't crazy about her recommendations for head halters such as the Gentle Leader and Halti for confirmed pullers. Thumbs up on both. khawk


----------

